# Deutscher Fischerei-Verband wählt neuen Präsidenten



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Januar 2019)

Dr. Gero Hocker (43) wird neuer DFV-Präsident

Die Mitgliederversammlung wählte heute Dr. Gero Hocker zum neuen Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes. Das war notwendig geworden, da der bisherige Präsident Holger Ortel sein Amt im Sommer aus gesundheitlichen Gründen niedergelegt hatte. Von den Vorsitzenden der Spartenverbände im DFV wurde daraufhin der Bundestagsabge-ordnete der FDP als neuer Präsident vorgeschlagen. Nach dem Rücktritt von Holger Ortel hatte der Vizepräsident und Vorsitzende des deutschen Kutterverbandes, Kapitän Dirk Sander, den Verband kommissarisch geführt. Dirk Sander übergab das Amt nun an den neuen Präsidenten.

Der Niedersachse Gero Hocker fand schnell die Zustimmung aller Sparten. Der promovierte Wirtschaftswissenschaftler aus Verden/Aller hatte sich bereits im niedersächsischen Landtag als engagierter Vertreter des ländlichen Raumes und der dort wirtschaftenden Betriebe Anerkennung erworben. Im Bundestag gehört er dem Ausschuss für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung an. Er ist aktiver Angler und in seinem niedersächsischen Wahlkreis Ehrenmitglied des Achimer Angelvereins.

Der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband ist der Zusammenschluss aller deutschen Fischerei-sparten und arbeitet für die Hochseefischerei, Kutterfischerei, Binnenfischerei, Aquakultur und Angler. In den Vereinen und Verbänden der deutschen Fischerei organisieren rund eine Million Mitglieder ihre Interessenvertretung auf nationaler und europäischer Ebene.

Quelle:

https://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung1.html


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Januar 2019)

Ist das gut für uns,Lars?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Januar 2019)

Ich denke schlechter kann es mit Gero nicht werden. Er ist zumindest Medienprofi, sicherlich auch gut vernetzt und hat klare Ziele. In anderen Bereichen - zum Beispiel Landwirtschaft - redet er Tacheles und nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, vertritt seine Meinung und scheut keine Konfrontation. Er ist in meinen Augen ein Karrieremensch, was ich auf der einen Seite für positiv halte, auf der anderen Seite aber auch eine Gefahr darstellt.

Ein für uns wichtiger Punkt- er ist Angler und teilt somit unsere Leidenschaft!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte ihm schon nach seiner Nominierung meine juristische Hilfe angeboten. Liegt an ihm, diese anzunehmen. Bedankt hat er sich aber schon mal für mein Angebot. Wie es guter Brauch ist, sollten wir ihm jetzt erst einmal 100 Tage Schonfrist einräumen. Ich finde es ok, wenn einer Schwung in die Sache bring, auch wenn er dabei eigene Ziele mitverfolgt. Das tun wir doch irgendwie alle. Ich hoffe nur, dass er sich gut beraten lässt und nicht nur Schnellschüsse produziert. Wenn man aber ehrlich ist, kam bislang vom DFV auch nicht viel mehr, als vom DAFV.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist das gut für uns,Lars?


Ein Politiker aus einer Partei mit mehr Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung wäre sicher nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## rustaweli (17. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ein Politiker aus einer Partei mit mehr Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung wäre sicher nicht schlecht gewesen.



So wie beispielsweise aus einer CDU? Naja, was das bringt sieht man ja schön hier in BW! Dann doch eher FDP, in solchen Fällen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Januar 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So wie beispielsweise aus einer CDU? Naja, was das bringt sieht man ja schön hier in BW! Dann doch eher FDP, in solchen Fällen!


Gerade in solchen Randbereichen, wie der Angelei, kommt es weniger darauf an, dass der Politiker aus einer Mehrheitspartei stammt, als dass er gut vernetzt ist. In der Öffentlichkeit wird oft verkannt, dass der überwiegende Teil der Gesetze (so zwischen 80-90 %) im Bundestag mit fraktionsübergreifender Mehrheit beschlossen werden. Pro Jahr sind nicht mehr als ca. 2-4 Gesetze wirklich strittig. Da die Medien aber gerade über die 2-4 Gesetze berichten und nicht über die 80-90% der anderen Gesetze, ist die öffentliche Wahrnehmung eine andere. Für die Angler wird es wichtig sein, dass die sie betreffenden Gesetze nicht zu den 2-4 im Jahr gehören.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (18. Januar 2019)

*[Edit Mod - Threads zusammengeführt]*

*Pressemitteilung*

*Dr. Gero Hocker wird neuer DFV-Präsident*






_Der kommissarische Präsident, Dirk Sander (re.), übergibt das Amt an Dr. Gero Hocker (Foto: Claus Ubl)_ 

Die Mitgliederversammlung wählte heute Dr. Gero Hocker zum neuen Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes. Das war notwendig geworden, da der bisherige Präsident Holger Ortel sein Amt im Sommer aus gesundheitlichen Gründen niedergelegt hatte. Von den Vorsitzenden der Spartenverbände im DFV wurde daraufhin der Bundestagsabge-ordnete der FDP als neuer Präsident vorgeschlagen. Nach dem Rücktritt von Holger Ortel hatte der Vizepräsident und Vorsitzende des deutschen Kutterverbandes, Kapitän Dirk Sander, den Verband kommissarisch geführt. Dirk Sander übergab das Amt nun an den neuen Präsidenten.

Der Niedersachse Gero Hocker fand schnell die Zustimmung aller Sparten. Der promovierte Wirtschaftswissenschaftler aus Verden/Aller hatte sich bereits im niedersächsischen Landtag als engagierter Vertreter des ländlichen Raumes und der dort wirtschaftenden Betriebe Anerkennung erworben. Im Bundestag gehört er dem Ausschuss für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung an. Er ist aktiver Angler und in seinem niedersächsischen Wahlkreis Ehrenmitglied des Achimer Angelvereins.

Der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband ist der Zusammenschluss aller deutschen Fischerei-sparten und arbeitet für die Hochseefischerei, Kutterfischerei, Binnenfischerei, Aquakultur und Angler. In den Vereinen und Verbänden der deutschen Fischerei organisieren rund eine Million Mitglieder ihre Interessenvertretung auf nationaler und europäischer Ebene.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Januar 2019)

Ob er sich Anerkennung erworben hat oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt und ist im Übrigen eine Frage der Sichtweise. Hinzu kommt, aktives Angeln setzt mehr voraus, als ( übrigens vor nicht allzu langer Zeit) die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt zu haben und Ehrenmitglied eines Angelvereins zu sein. 
Taten entscheiden über das, was man gewollt hat. Also betrachte ich interessiert, neutral und entspannt, welche Dinge in Bewegung gebracht werden oder nicht. Reine Bekenntnis zu etwas interessieren mich nicht die Bohne...


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Januar 2019)

Vorschusslorbeeren sind meist keine gute Voraussetzung. Was wir bestimmt nicht erwarten können ist, dass er Politik GEGEN den größten Mitgliedsverband des DFV macht: den DAFV.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Januar 2019)

Immerhin hat Gero durch die Wahl mehr Meldungen in den Medien in 12 Stunden als die Angelverbände zusammen in 12 Jahren...


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2019)

> und arbeitet für die Hochseefischerei, Kutterfischerei, Binnenfischerei, Aquakultur und Angler



Da diese Reihenfolge vermutlich nicht zufällig gewählt wurde, wäre schon interessant, welchen Anteil die einzelnen Interesengruppen an den Mitgliedszahlen haben.

[QUOTErund eine Million Mitglieder ihre Interessenvertretung][/QUOTE]

Sind die Angler da wirklich nur nur die kleinste Gruppe?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke schlechter kann es mit Gero nicht werden. Er ist zumindest Medienprofi, sicherlich auch gut vernetzt und hat klare Ziele. In anderen Bereichen - zum Beispiel Landwirtschaft - redet er Tacheles und nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, vertritt seine Meinung und scheut keine Konfrontation. Er ist in meinen Augen ein Karrieremensch, was ich auf der einen Seite für positiv halte, auf der anderen Seite aber auch eine Gefahr darstellt.
> 
> Ein für uns wichtiger Punkt- er ist Angler und teilt somit unsere Leidenschaft!




Mit Zielen und Tacheles reden sind noch keine Probleme gelöst worden, was mir bei deiner Aufzählung fehlt, sind seine Sachen die er bisher erreicht hat-aber da gibts dann wohl nix aufzuzählen....
Wie eben bei jedem Politiker heutzutage-Labern aber nix machen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Januar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Vorschusslorbeeren sind meist keine gute Voraussetzung. Was wir bestimmt nicht erwarten können ist, dass er Politik GEGEN den größten Mitgliedsverband des DFV macht: den DAFV.


Besser ist ja auch immer Politik für etwas.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Januar 2019)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mit Zielen und Tacheles reden sind noch keine Probleme gelöst worden, was mir bei deiner Aufzählung fehlt, sind seine Sachen die er bisher erreicht hat-aber da gibts dann wohl nix aufzuzählen....
> Wie eben bei jedem Politiker heutzutage-Labern aber nix machen...



Ich denke Erfolge in der Politik sind selten an einer Person festzumachen, sondern eher auf Ebene einer Partei oder gar Koalition. Insofern ist es für mich bereits ein Erfolg, einen erfahrenen Medienprofi am Ruder zu haben. Ich denke da kommt mehr als nur unveröffentlichte Leserbriefe und abwarten....


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2019)

> Insofern ist es für mich bereits ein Erfolg, einen erfahrenen Medienprofi am Ruder zu haben.



Würde ich mir für den DAFV auch wünschen, auch wenn mich dieser Verband weder rechtlich noch inhaltlich repräsentiert.


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke Erfolge in der Politik sind selten an einer Person festzumachen



Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Einer allein reißt zwar in der Tat wenig, aber eine noch so gute Organisation/Partei/Bewegung erreicht genauso wenig, wenn an der Spitze eine Person sitzt, die nicht die richtigen Worte findet und kein Gespür für die Themen hat. Anders formuliert: Es schadet nichts, wenn eine charismatische Person mit Sachverstand und Überzeugung voranschreitet ;-)


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Januar 2019)

Erst mal Gratulation.

Mann wird an seinen Taten gemessen also lasst ihn erst mal was machen und dann schaun mehr mal.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Sind die Angler da wirklich nur nur die kleinste Gruppe?


Im Gegenteil, der DAFV ist der größte der im DFV organisierten Spartenverbände.


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke schlechter kann es mit Gero nicht werden...


Sehe ich anders.

a) Holger Ortel war bei weitem nicht so medienwirksam, aber er hinterlässt große Fussstapfen, die erst mal ausgefüllt werden müssen. Gerade für uns Angler war er ein Fürsprecher, der gern mehr für uns gemacht hätte, aber gegen seinen größten Spartenverband DAFV ging eben wenig.
Erinnern wir uns daran, dass von ihm das Angebot kam, bei Austritt des DAFV aus dem DFV oder dem Erlöschen des DAFV eine neue, eigene Anglergruppe im DFV zu installieren, die direkt durch den DFV vertreten worden wäre, welcher z.B. eine funktionierende Lobby unterhält; etwas wo der DAFV nicht mal weiß was das ist und wie das geht.

b) wie werden sehen, welchen Einfluss Häppchen-Käse auf ihn hat, schon allein durch dieselbe Parteizugehörigkeit.
Zugegebenermaßen kann auch innerhalb der FDP kaum jemand HK leiden und sie gilt als Person von gestern, während Gero als jemand für heute & morgen steht.

Die Zukunft wird's zeigen.

Schlechter hätte es uns aber sicherlich treffen können, denn da waren Namen im Gespräch die für uns Angler reines Gruselkabinett bedeuten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Januar 2019)

wie hat Rudi carell gesagt ...LASS DICH ÜBERRASCHEN …..und ein anderer ….es kann nicht schlimmer werden ...doch....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Januar 2019)

@kati48268 . Ich meinte mit "Schlechter kann es nicht werden" auch nicht den Vergleich zu Zeiten von Holger, sondern die jetzige Situation. DIrk Sander ist ein lieber Kerl und echt geiler Typ, aber ein Fischer und hat mit uns Anglern nichts am Hut. Insofern dekne ich, kann es mit Gero nur besser werden. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Gero zukünftig mit einer roten Handtasche durch Berlin läuft. Ich gehe sogar so weit, dass sich in den kommenden Monaten die Zukunft von HK entscheiden wird und die Karriere im DAFV schneller zu Ende sein könnte, als erwartet!


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @kati48268... dass sich in den kommenden Monaten die Zukunft von HK entscheiden wird und die Karriere im DAFV schneller zu Ende sein könnte, als erwartet!


Jetzt bin ich erregt...


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Januar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, der DAFV ist der größte der im DFV organisierten Spartenverbände.


Was zählt für den Einfluss im Verband, Größe oder Beitragszahlungen? Bei solchen gemischten Gruppierungen habe ich oft den verdacht, dass Angler dort viel "Solidarität zeigen" und man am Ende im Verhältnis viel blechen muss.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

der größte Anteil muss nicht immer auch den größten Einfluss bedeuten.

Ob mit GH im DFV jetzt Anglerinteressen stärker nach vorne rücken wird  die Zukunft zeigen.

Lassen wir ihn also mal machen und beurteilen ihn dann an seinen Taten, nicht an dem was redet.

PS: Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand ob düe DFV oder DAFV eine Frauenquote gilt oder geplant ist?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich vom DFV bislang auch noch nicht viel Lobbyarbeit in der Vergangenheit gesehen. Also abwarten.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was zählt für den Einfluss im Verband, Größe oder Beitragszahlungen? Bei solchen gemischten Gruppierungen habe ich oft den verdacht, dass Angler dort viel "Solidarität zeigen" und man am Ende im Verhältnis viel blechen muss.


Ich glaube, nichts davon ist tatsächlich entscheident.
Schau dir den EAA an, da ist der DAFV auch der größte Beitragszahler.
Und was kommt dabei raus?

Vermutlich hängt der Einfluss eher am politischen Geschick.
Das können wir alle anhand der Allgemeinpolitik nachvollziehen.
In manchen Koalitionen hat eine kleine Partei irre viel Einfluss,
in manchen ersaufen auch größere in Bedeutungslosigkeit.

Und wenn dem so ist, dass es primär an den Akteuren liegt,
erklärt sich viel von der "Erfolgsbilanz" des DAFV.


----------

